# Toys?



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

What can I use as "toys"? I held a mirror to him and he flared  but I don't want that be the only toy. I heard I can use ping pong balls, but I can't find any.


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Some Betta like milk rings.

I fold little paper boats for mine, and they push them around.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Hehe, dose regular computer paper work for that? Milk rings???  Me a dork


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

As long as there is no ink on it, and you don't leave it in longer than a few minutes. Don't make it too small or you fish may try to eat it!

When you buy a jug of milk there is a ring around the cap which seals it. As long as it is clean, you can float it for awhile.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Hehe that sounds like fun! >.<


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

My fish LOVE it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I might try that. lol


----------



## remiska28 (Aug 5, 2011)

I got a small bouncy ball in the girls tank. I was watching them play volley ball with it earlier today


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Different colored bottle caps and a button tied to a string are what I use other than a mirror.

Mirage likes to play with his fake duckweed too. He's got little chunks of it in his tank that he moves around to his liking (mostly as a barrier around his bubble nest). Only downside to the fake duckweed is that it gets everywhere and it sucks if there's a filter on the tank. I'm still finding duckweed all over my house from when my sister's cat stole it from her sorority a month ago.


----------



## Moshann (Aug 7, 2011)

After reading these posts I felt a bit guilty that my betta only has plants and ornaments in his tank so found some really tiny silicon containers (presumably for making chocolates in) which are really light, sort of boat shaped and about an inch long. I put one in Oberon's tank where it floats really nicely - only problem is he seems totally unimpressed at the moment. Does anyone know if it is ok to leave the silicon thing in the tank all the time - am assuming that as it is food grade it should be ok?


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Easter eggs are good!


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

And I use xmas decorations  Altho my boy stopped playing with it. He prefers chasing the shrimp and snails in the tank and biting my finger!


----------

